# Troy Bilt Horse- Seriel Number



## Matt Roberts (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone, this is my first time here.
I have recently aquired a Troy Bilt Horse, after using another on our farm for several years. I am hoping to fix this one up, as the rear bronze gear is shredded, along with drive shaft (non assembled) and worn tires. Will need berrings and gaskets, seals. 

I am unable to locate the seriel number, the transmission cover (like my other one) points to the right top side of case, which does not have one. There is no number on the engine housing cover as well. Engine was replaced, and is junk.

Matt


----------

